# I do hope this works, commercially!



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Scientists in Britain have finally after years of secret work, perfected a low-energy method of first Ionizing Water Molecules and then Dehydrating the end product.

The product, a white powder dissolves in plain old tapwater and can be used to run gas powered autos at a fraction of the cost of hydrocarbon based petroleum.

Peak Oil good bye!

*See Here:*


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Link is a Gotcha....


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

As they say in Quebec, Poisson d'Avril! 

I was wondering if anybody noticed the date.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well now that you mention it....


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

You noticed, Jim!


----------



## gamer6336 (Jan 4, 2011)

lol like thats gonna happen  

HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY!!!!!!


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

I always thought dehydrated water would be a good idea............


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It would be but it was just a load of hot air....


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

PCcruncher said:


> I always thought dehydrated water would be a good idea............


It is!!! Everyone should have some on hand. I keep several cans around for emergencies.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

itsjusme said:


> It is!!! Everyone should have some on hand. I keep several cans around for emergencies.


Wow! You get a whole gallon? How much?


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I heard that the project had run into problems because one of the intermediate steps created the dreaded dihydrogen monoxide, a known killer of people.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

water will become the next most precious resource once a replacement for oil is found so I doubt this has a chance of replacing gas for autos


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

pyritechips said:


> Wow! You get a whole gallon? How much?


 I think it was .25 cents a can 40 years ago when i bought it. They probably have it in vacuum bags now, it would take alot less room!!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

jiml8 said:


> I heard that the project had run into problems because one of the intermediate steps created the dreaded dihydrogen monoxide, a known killer of people.


It is safe enough as long as you don't breathe it in. It is the dioxide that you need to be careful with.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

DaveBurnett said:


> It is safe enough as long as you don't breathe it in. It is the dioxide that you need to be careful with.


There was a dihydrogen monoxide issue in Japan just a few weeks ago. Killed a huge number of people. Most of them didn't breathe it in, but were killed by it anyway.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

But that was just the sheer weight of a large volume travelling at speed. The same applies to anything even often a mixture of common gases .


----------

